# Advice for Solo Lady Travellers



## Kittymeowmix (Sep 9, 2015)

I traveled by myself of and on over the years, last time was last summer. Here is some basic safety advice.

Don't pull out your knife, someone will just take it from you and use it against you. If you get it out keep it hidden until you're actually ready to stab and run.


The safest thing to do while you sleep is hide really well.


If someone starts harassing you in a public place, be loud. Say "I don't know this man, his dick is out, everyone look!" If you act afraid or like a victim they will never go away.


If you get discovered camping alone or are getting harassed in a less public place, saying you are waiting for your boyfriend or make road dog can make em kick rocks.


Having a dog is helpful in deflecting some creeps.


Don't get too drunk, don't take drugs from strangers.


Tell anyone who picks you up hitchhiking you photographed their license plates and texted them to mom/freinds/whatever. Don't get in if you feel weird.

Beware of other travellers, some seem nice but will fuck your shit up. Avoid dudes who pressure you to go places with them or try to make you fly a sign for them, anyone who DTS will probably make your life suck.

I think how you carry yourself accounts for 90% of not being victimized. I walked around alone in the 9th ward at night, I did west Baltimore alone half the time cause my ex was a drunken idiot. Just walk like you own that shit and keep your head up.


----------



## Art101 (Sep 9, 2015)

Great advice and just not for the ladies.


----------



## spectacular (Sep 9, 2015)

I love these kinds of threads.

Just recently started hitching again and found that the energy I put out while waiting greatly influences what kind of ride I get. Desperation of any kind attracts creeps, but creeps sometimes come anyway.

I've found to combat that it is helpful to look into their eyes. If they look like they want to play games or stroke their ego then it will be a miserable ride. Those types really do think they're brilliant and want so desperately to show you!

At your expense, perversely.


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 5, 2017)

Great post. Thanks.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 6, 2017)

Ye even though its necro I'm always looking at new posts so I miss these sometimes.


----------



## scoutwilding (Sep 14, 2017)

good advice
cheers


----------

